# Unterschied CS Testversion - CS Vollversion



## HarryHirsch1586 (10. März 2005)

Hi Leute!

 Ich hab mal ne Frage zu der Testversion. Und zwar läuft die in 19 Tagen ab und ich spiele mit dem Gedanken mir die Vollversion (Schüler) zu kaufen. Nun hätt ich da mal ne Frage.
 Und zwar: Wenn ich momentan ein neues Bild erstelle, kann ich die ganzen Tutorials nicht ausprobieren, da bei mir z.B. die Vergröbungs- und Zeichenfilter grau überlegt sind. Öffne ich aber ein neues Bild kann ich sämtliche Filter anwenden.
 Jetzt wollt ich mal fragen ob des in der Vollversion auch so is, oder des nur ne Einschränkung der Testversion ist. Wenn ich schon soviel Geld ausgebe will ich auch Filter auf meine erstellten Bilder anwenden können *g*
 Wäre für die ein oder andere nette Antwort dankbar. 

 PS: Bevor ich gleich als  beschimpft werde. Ja! Ich bin einer! Und stolz darauf *g*!


----------



## Dennis Wronka (10. März 2005)

Auch wenn ich mich jetzt wieder auf eine lange Diskussion mit Johannes einrichten muss.
Schau Dir doch evtl. mal den Gimp (gibt's sogar fuer Windows) an. Je nachdem was Du so machen willst koennte der auch fuer Dich geeignet sein. Und der grosse Vorteil daran ist, dass der nix kostet.

Back to topic:
Ich denke in der Vollversion wird das alles immer und zu jeder Zeit verfuegbar sein, waere albern wenn nicht. Jedoch kann ich es nicht beschwoeren da ich kein PS-User bin.


----------



## McAce (10. März 2005)

Das hört sich eher danach an das du im falschen Farbraum bist und deswegen die
Filter nicht nutzen kannst.
Kontrolliere das mal ob du im RGB 8bit Farbmodus bist.


----------



## Leola13 (10. März 2005)

Hai,

meines Wissens nach musst du bei der Vollversion einen Teil der Filter nachladen, da diese bei der Installation nicht automatisch mit installiert werden.

Möglicherweise ist dies bei der Testversion auch so, bzw. nicht möglich.

Ciao Stefan


----------



## flashOr (10. März 2005)

Mhh... eigentlich muss man bei der Full nix nachladen. Die Standard Filter sind immer da.


----------



## c2uk (10. März 2005)

Leola meint sicher 3D Transform, wird soweit ich weiss bei CS nicht standardmäßig mit installiert, aber ist trotzdem auf der CD vorhanden und kann so nachgerüstet werden


----------



## HarryHirsch1586 (10. März 2005)

Ahh!
  Much thx. v.a. an McAce. Ich war die ganze Zeit im 16bit modus. 
  Aber irgendwie komisch dass die da net gehn .
 Aber jetzt gehts und ich bin glücklich und werd mir dann vlt. die vollversion kaufen. @ reptiler: Gimp hab ich v.a. auf meinem alten linux 8.1 pro benutzt und auch schon mal auf win installiert ghabt, aber meiner meinung nach kann ich mit ps mehr anfangen. ein wenig spielereien sind doch schön ^^
  auf jeden fall nochmal thx


----------

